# All Saints Church - Lincolnshire Aug 2013 **IMAGE HEAVY**



## Mickelmas (Sep 2, 2013)

PLEASE NOTE THIS IS NOT QUITE DERELICT - ITS A REDUNDANT UNUSED CHURCH cared for by the locals

All Saints Church, is a redundant Anglican church in Lincolnshire, England. It is designated by English Heritage as a Grade I listed building.
The church stands in the marshland of Lincolnshire, and has a leaning west tower

The church dates from the 12th century, with alterations and additions in 1611, and in 1873. Inside are fragments of a building probably dating to about 1150. It was built in the Early English and Perpendicular styles. Repairs were done in 1886 by R. J. Withers

The church was declared redundant in November 1973, and was vested in the Redundant Churches Fund during the same year.

The church is constructed from a variety of materials; coursed greenstone, limestone and ironstone rubble, with limestone dressings. It contains some brick, and parts of it are rendered. The roofs are in lead and slate, with ridge tiles. Its plan consists of a nave with a south aisle and a south porch, a chancel with a southeast chapel, and a west tower. The tower dates from the late 12th century, and was raised in the 15th century. On its corners are large diagonal buttresses which were added in 1886, the southeast buttress containing a stair turret. The tower is in three stages with a battlemented parapet and gargoyles at the corners. In the bottom stage on the west side are two central lancet windows, one above the other. In the middle stage are rectangular windows on the north, west and south sides, together with the outlines of blocked 12th-century round-headed bell openings on each side. The top stage, which dates from the 15th century, contains a pair of two-light bell openings on each side.

In the north wall of the nave are two single-light windows flanking a pointed doorway, and to the east of these are large three-light rectangular windows. The north wall of the chancel contains two pointed windows dating from about 1300, and two lancet windows. The east wall has a large pointed window, and in the south wall is a three-light rectangular window. Along the south wall of the aisle are pilaster buttresses with larger buttress alongside, the latter being added in 1886. Towards the east end of the wall is a three-light pointed window dating from the 15th century. Along the rest of the wall are four windows with Y-tracery, and between the middle two of these is the porch. There is another similar window in the west wall of the aisle. The porch is gabled and dates from the 15th century. It has angle buttresses and a pointed doorway. Above the doorway is an inscription in Latin and shields. Inside the porch are benches. The doorway into the church dates from the 14th century.


The tower arch dates from the early 13th century. The arcade is from about 1200, and is in four bays, plus a smaller bay to the west. It has pointed arches carried on round piers. The pointed chancel arch dates from the middle of the 12th century. There are panelled 14th-century screens between the nave and the chancel, and between the chancel and the chapel. The chancel has a double south arcade, an aumbry in its north wall and a piscina in the south wall. Also in the church is an 18th-century box pew. The font has a 13th-century octagonal bowl carried on 14th-century shafts, standing on a 15th-century richly carved octagonal base.

Well that's the insight, now for some visuals



 





 





 






 













 







Ok folks, That's ya lot, hope you enjoyed seeing them as much as I did taking them. 

Thankyou so much for taking time to view them xx


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice and peaceful.


----------



## Mickelmas (Sep 2, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice and peaceful.



Certainly is Flyboys90 and whilst ya cant see in the pics, one side of the church is sinking into the ground.


----------



## jmcjnr (Sep 2, 2013)

Our church in Redgrave was made redundant so I built a modular stage for plays, musicals and recitals. Two years ago one of the performers put her foot through the floor in the chancel revealing the entrance to the Holt - Wilson crypt containing the coffins of the members of the family. We have since drilled holes into four others and using a web-cam and laptop photographed the contents for posterity. Go for it. It's great fun and in the true "spirit" of urbex totally harmless. Just don't touch the coffins with the camera because they are draped with cloth or leather clad with embelishments riveted to it and are very very fragile. Jim


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 3, 2013)

Be very aware that just because a church has been made redundant, it does not give one the right to go drilling holes into the ceiling's of any crypts that may be there. In some cases there are still distant relatives living - one of the problems as to why these old churches just stand, but if one goes through the proper channels it is possible to get permission and do a proper archaeological survey.

In my view anybody that just goes and drills random holes in a floor without permission and proper planning is no better than your average vandal, so hated by most people on here.


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 6, 2013)

Abandoned (redundant) churches always make me think of that last ever service; of how some of the parishioners would have wept as the priest walked back down that aisle for the last time, and the lights were slowly extinguished one by one. From there, to have the church standing alone, with only the people buried in the churchyard for company is a sad thought.

No matter what religious beliefs people may or may not have. This place was built, was loved and was prayed in for many years. Some people would literally have been hatched, matched and despatched there. 

One interesting point (for me anyway) is the size of this church for it not to have an organ. (I dont count that little harmonium!)

Ah well, I wonder what the future holds for it?


----------



## Andi_1974 (Sep 7, 2013)

this is beautiful. It's good the locals are taking care of it


----------



## jmcjnr (Sep 13, 2013)

Dirus Strictus gives good advice. The Church Heritage Trust needs to be aware of any such activity. We are surveying the crypts because the floor was stripped and re-layed haphazardly in Victorian times and the memorials do not relate to what is underneath. A map is now available showing the true position of the coffins. My apologies for giving the impression we were poking holes in the floor without due respect. such is not the case. If you visit our church the Geo-Phisics results and some photos (with family permission) are on display. Jim


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 13, 2013)

Lovely shots! Would like to see this place


----------



## katihoward (Sep 15, 2013)

How beautiful!


----------

